# E-callers?



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Any suggestions on brands and so forth? I am looking to purchase one.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

e-callers are a good investment for snow goose hunting. I have a western river long range e-caller. I seen that they have a white one with 2 speakers that one would be cool to have.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

PJ,

You should check out Huey's system. He made his and that this is LOUD!

Later


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Delta Boy...its GanderGrinders design. :wink: :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

GB3 or Gandergrinder... I didn't know who built the e-caller, but that caller is loud and works! After seeing that system, I wouldn't buy an e-caller on the market. I would just build one...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I'll have to look into maybe building one. I saw one that is built in a carrying box that looks pretty compact and efficient.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Delta Boy...its GanderGrinders design. :wink: :lol:


GG had the ingenius toolbox design, and Decoyer built the frame. I already had bought the components....it was a group effort. I think you were too busy huffing Krylok fumes at the time. :lol:

Either way I wrote an article on making one and will be up with the Feb. Edition tomorrow.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> it was a group effort. I think you were too busy huffing Krylok fumes at the time.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I can say honestly that he wasn't the only one with a light head followed by a headache. More ventilation may be needed in the future.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I have a goosegetter that is super loud. My only complaint is that the tape player doesn't auto-reverse, so you have to flip the tape out every 45 minutes. Seems to happen right when you have geese coming in every time.


----------



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

I Have an Western River ecaller. Its the white one with 2 long range speakers. Long battery life and is loud. Like it alot and works great.
dan


----------

